# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  синий экран и ошибка STOP COOOO218 помогите разобраться

## vitosvitos

синий экран и ошибка STOP COOOO218 помогите разобраться

----------


## Cheechako

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307545
"...Stop: c0000218 {Registry File Failure} The registry cannot load the hive (file): \SystemRoot\System32\Config\SOFTWARE or its log or alternate...*The following sections* describe three possible causes of the problem and *provide steps to troubleshoot the problem*..." :)

----------

vitosvitos (08.08.2011)

----------


## vitosvitos

спасибо за хорошую статью очень помогло

----------

